# Thought I would post of project pics! Part II



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

My kitchen is "Farm" themed so I made this fun one for it....










Another "farmy" one... a chicken wallhanging I made for a friend who has a "chicken" kitchen...










This really should be on a bed, but I loved it so much I wanted to hang it on the wall so I could look at it while in the living room. It is the Village block of the month from Thimbleberries years ago.










How about some Halloween projects.... A wallhanging for my classroom and a pillowcase from the leftovers!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

SHEWY girl! You do some awesome work! It is making me feel awfully lazy!!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Oh goodness! I have the same Thimbleberries Village quilt in my frames quilting on it right now. It was so eerie. I was just looking at all your projects when I came on this one. I thought, wow, how did my quilt get on here. LOL It looks great. This was such a fun project. I am having lots of fun hand quilting it. 
Winona


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Beautiful work ! I like your country theme and choice of color/fabric. Makes me want to finish my UFO's. thanks for sharing.

Margo


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice! I love the chicken one...but then, I love chickens (my kitchen has a rooster theme).


----------



## mrsbobbear (Jan 3, 2008)

*Very very nice I enjoyed looking at your quilts..*


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mtgirl, you are inspiring me to get out my 'almost done' quilt bocks and get going! Very nice work, loved the chickens!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I LOVED the Farm themed !!! BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I love the chickens!!All are really nice and you should be proud of them..QB Thanks for sharing...


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

You are so creative! Very nice work.
Do you use a pattern? If so, would you share the farm theme and the chickens.

prairiegirl


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What wonderful work. I love them all but partial to the chickens. What talent...


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

prairiegirl said:


> You are so creative! Very nice work.
> Do you use a pattern? If so, would you share the farm theme and the chickens.
> 
> prairiegirl



Hi Prairiegirl!

Thanks! 

The chicken one was a kit and I'm not sure if I still have the pattern... if I recall, I made that one at my mom's house so the pattern might be there... if I can't find it, I will get it to you and whoever eles wants a copy.

The farm one was a pattern by Quilter's Clutter. I will also look for that pattern when I get home tonight and see what I can do.

Kyle


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I love them all! Now, I need to get busy!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great work! Just beautiful. I loved the first one with the farm/barn on the top. Very creative.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow you have made some amazingly beautiful quilts! I wish i had 1/2 your tallent!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is the link to the farm quilt.... You can see I modified it a bit.

http://www.quiltersclutter.com/catalog/pages/qcl101b.html

I can't seem to find my pattern in my sewing room!!!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I love the chicken and farm themed ones!!!
Wow, really pretty!!

Ohoh. Now I think I will take up quilting!!!

I really like those.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

All beautiful! And I love the milk poster, too.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

MTgirl, thanks for the link. I really like what you did with your quilt. And, I like your color choices better.

"I can't seem to find my pattern in my sewing room!!!"
I think I have a sewing room like yours. Things seem to disappear, but only for a time.
It's always fun to come across a long lost pattern or fabric.LOL

prairiegirl


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful stuff! I love the Thimbleberries and the chicken quilt especially!


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Those are just beautiful!!


----------

